# Anatolia in October



## genieskip (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a chance to bareboat charter on the Anatolian coast of Turkey in the early part of October. I'm going to be there for a wedding and it seems like a shame to be there and not sail. Anyone with experience in the area who can clue me in as to (1) the weather at that time of the year, (2)who runs a good charter co. and (3) any other pertinent info. Thanks.


----------



## turbulicity (Jan 24, 2011)

It depends on which part of Anatolia you mean. Black sea, Agean (north or south?), mediterranean?

Weather should be perfect in the south Agean and mediterranean parts. Don't know about chartering companies though.


----------



## genieskip (Jan 1, 2008)

turbulicity said:


> It depends on which part of Anatolia you mean. Black sea, Agean (north or south?), mediterranean?
> 
> Weather should be perfect in the south Agean and mediterranean parts. Don't know about chartering companies though.


Sorry, I should have been more specific. I'm thinking of either the Aegean or Mediterranean Coasts


----------



## celenoglu (Dec 13, 2008)

october is the best season for Aegean. You can start from Bodrum, Marmaris or Gocek. First decide on the place to start and I can find a good bareboat company in that area.


----------



## FDR14127 (Apr 14, 2010)

We sailed in a flotilla from SunSail in Gochek, it was mid June and really hot (115 F on day). It was a blast with good bbq on the beach and lots to see. Aussie girls handled the hospitality chores and NZ lads the tech support. Turks have great food and awesome hospitality. We had a brand new Dufour well fitted out and easy handling. Would do it again in a heartbeat, (this is where Cleo and Mark Anthony sailed on their honeymoon). October would be ideal.

another alternative is to get a group together and rent a gullet with a reputation for fine food. Work your way south from Bodrum eating as you go. Not much sailing involved but those who have done it enjoy the trip. Maybe thats our next trip.


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

*October is perfect*



celenoglu said:


> october is the best season for Aegean. You can start from Bodrum, Marmaris or Gocek. First decide on the place to start and I can find a good bareboat company in that area.


This is correct, though you could also think about starting in Fethiye. Marmaris would be to crowdy for me. Best company I know is this one:
http://http://www.phoenix-yachting.com/en/home.html


----------

